# Humminbird Helix 5 di GPS Clearance



## SlowMotion (Aug 1, 2017)

Walmart.com has the Humminbird Helix 5 di GPS on clearance for $186. Everywhere else has this unit for $349. I went ahead and ordered one but what are everyone's thoughts on this unit? I thinking about putting it on my deck boat for navigation and some fishing in the main part of the lake. 


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Humminbird-Helix-5/54876745

Select Sonar w/GPS & 2D Sonar-down imaging


----------



## harderthansoft (Aug 1, 2017)

I have been looking at these units. I am not sure what all this clearance unit does. When you click the link it gives you the option to add gps. Also can add chirp and down imaging. But it don't change the price when adding those options. I really could care less about the gps. I am thinking we going to get the basic unit.


----------



## Lucient (Aug 1, 2017)

I had a Helix 5 on my boat for a while before I upgraded to the Helix 10. My only complaint was the unit was really slow refreshing the map using the lakemaster map card. Other than that it was really solid.


----------



## harderthansoft (Aug 1, 2017)

Order placed we will see. I want it for trolling motor. I am hoping I can use sonar and down imaging on a split screen.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm in the market right now. Which combo did you choose? Cabelas has the Helix 5 for $179

http://www.cabelas.com/product/boat.../104588280/humminbird-helix-sonar/1930811.uts


----------



## harderthansoft (Aug 1, 2017)

Im also wondering if it is gonna have a transducer.


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 1, 2017)

harderthansoft said:


> Order placed we will see. I want it for trolling motor. I am hoping I can use sonar and down imaging on a split screen.



I was looking at some video reviews and one of the videos had the screen split with sonar and down imaging.


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 1, 2017)

harderthansoft said:


> Im also wonder if it is gonna have a transducer.



Yes, it includes a di transducer.


----------



## harderthansoft (Aug 2, 2017)

I selected these options. Sonar w/GPS & 2D Sonar-down imaging .


----------



## Coenen (Aug 2, 2017)

FYI these seem to be the newer G2 units. I was originally thinking they were old stock of the previous generation Helix 5's, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 2, 2017)

Ordered mine last week 2 day shipping..

Got it last Friday, ordered all the connections this week hopefully have it up and running by Saturday!

They are the new G2 models


----------



## Coenen (Aug 2, 2017)

zacherwalker said:


> Ordered mine last week 2 day shipping..
> 
> Got it last Friday, ordered all the connections this week hopefully have it up and running by Saturday!
> 
> They are the new G2 models


...."All of the connections" meaning? What is missing that you need? Anything important, or just mounting hardware for your boat/kayak/whatever?


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 2, 2017)

Coenen said:


> ...."All of the connections" meaning? What is missing that you need? Anything important, or just mounting hardware for your boat/kayak/whatever?



All the mounting hardware for the kayak and through hull wiring/plugs.

The box comes complete with everything you'll need..unless youre on a yak


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 3, 2017)

I found $30 of walmart gift cards this morning.......


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 3, 2017)

Coenen said:


> FYI these seem to be the newer G2 units. I was originally thinking they were old stock of the previous generation Helix 5's, but that doesn't seem to be the case.



That is what I am seeing from people who have already received theirs on the Vibe Kayak site where I originally found the deal. Mine will be here this afternoon so we will soon find out. I haven't been able to find a list of the differences between the G1 and G2. Do you know?


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for posting this.  I'd been wanting to get a unit for the bow.   Wish they would have had the 7's on clearance too.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 3, 2017)

SlowMotion said:


> That is what I am seeing from people who have already received theirs on the Vibe Kayak site where I originally found the deal. Mine will be here this afternoon so we will soon find out. I haven't been able to find a list of the differences between the G1 and G2. Do you know?


Vibe Owner's Facebook? Same place I saw them as well! Gonna be a lot of SG130's sporting Helix 5's floating around out there. 

Just got my order in.


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 3, 2017)

Mine came this afternoon. It is the current G2. I can't wait to get it hooked up.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 3, 2017)

That's a good deal. It's below cost


----------



## harderthansoft (Aug 4, 2017)

I got mine yesterday. I have to get few things to put the transducer on my my minnkota powerdrive. Gonna be tricky. I was surprised it was gen 2. Its definitely a good buy. Still not sure it's gonna be traditional sonar and down imaging. I like using the two together. I can't find a good video on YouTube showing everything it does. Box says chirp and down imaging. But if it's just structure scan it will still be a good deal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 4, 2017)

harderthansoft said:


> I got mine yesterday. I have to get few things to put the transducer on my my minnkota powerdrive. Gonna be tricky. I was surprised it was gen 2. Its definitely a good buy. Still not sure it's gonna be traditional sonar and down imaging. I like using the two together. I can't find a good video on YouTube showing everything it does. Box says chirp and down imaging. But if it's just structure scan it will still be a good deal. Thanks for the heads up.


Quite a few guys have gotten theirs, and they've been the Gen2 model, CHIRP / DI / GPS, as advertised.

I'm thinking that Wal-Mart may have been meaning to clear out some backstock of the Gen 1 units, and there was some confusion. Why else would you suddenly close out a model that pretty just hit the market? 

Guess I'm going to use all of the BPS gift cards I was going to use for the Helix unit to pick up a Lakemaster chip now.


----------



## cophunter308 (Aug 5, 2017)

I too bought this last week and will be putting it on my Vibe SG130. I would have already hooked it up but my battery has yet to come in. I definitely got the G2 model with sonar and down imagining. 

For those of you with a Vibe, did you zip tie transducer to cover plate or did you use some other means to hold it in place? I can't decide what I want to do.


----------



## littlejon (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks like they are out


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 7, 2017)

I ordered mine on Friday night. I went by Cabelas on my way home from work on Friday because I ran out of roboworms. I looked at this model and decided I couldn't pass this up. Glad I did it when I did!


----------



## littlejon (Aug 7, 2017)

I really don't need one but I thought it would be a nice gift for one of my guys. I got back on line tonight after they sold out yesterday and today it said "only 1 left" Just ordered it and mine is suppose to go to wally world for pickup. I selected "sonar with gps" and  "2D chirp sonar-down imaging" We will see what I get


----------



## Coenen (Aug 8, 2017)

Mine should be arriving today. Ram mount should show up Thursday. My hope is to do the install and get it on the water by the weekend. Then I can paddle around a bit and start marking brush piles.

Look out, fish!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 8, 2017)

Mine arrives tomorrow.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone have thoughts on how to install on a River Hawk? I feel like I can just screw it down to the middle bench. I don't want to transom mount it but I figure I can use some kind of a bent rod that goes  under the hull brace, up and over the side. Or adhere a piece of acrylic sheet to the side of the boat to suction cup it to the side? I guess that might be the easiest. How should I adhere the acrylic? Fiberglass, E6000, two part epoxy?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lowr...3-_H5RoQ1Ax4hBQz4i4aAvaxEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 8, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> Anyone have thoughts on how to install on a River Hawk? I feel like I can just screw it down to the middle bench. I don't want to transom mount it but I figure I can use some kind of a bent rod that goes  under the hull brace, up and over the side. Or adhere a piece of acrylic sheet to the side of the boat to suction cup it to the side? I guess that might be the easiest. How should I adhere the acrylic? Fiberglass, E6000, two part epoxy?
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lowr...3-_H5RoQ1Ax4hBQz4i4aAvaxEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds



5200 and a small section of starboard


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 8, 2017)

I've got some cell cast acrylic pieces sitting around. I think I'll try that with the 5200 before I buy the starboard. I think it will be rigid enough.


----------



## littlejon (Aug 11, 2017)

Picked mine up today . It"s a G2 for sure


----------



## dsgbqc (Aug 11, 2017)

It's going back in and out of stock so if anyone missed out the deal is still on.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 11, 2017)

For anyone interested, Amazon has the accompanying RAM mount for the Helix 5 priced at $35 w/ Prime elegibility. 

Having a go at getting mine installed tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 11, 2017)

dsgbqc said:


> It's going back in and out of stock so if anyone missed out the deal is still on.



Exactly....if you go and it says they are out of stock keep on trying as they seem to keep finding a few more.  Yesterday I looked and it said out.   A few minutes ago (about 9:35 p.m.) they had five left.  

When given the 2 drop down boxes to choose options first select sonar with GPS and in the next one select 2D Chirp Sonar-Down Imaging.   $186.44 plus tax and free shipping.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 11, 2017)

got it on order, should be here Wednesday.

thanks for the heads up


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 13, 2017)

I did a temporary install on my FS128T kayak yesterday.  I'm planning on mounting it on the big boat permanently.  

I went out from 6 til 9 and paddled all over the 75 acres.  I did not see any fish other than some bait balls.   We have a Helix 7 on the big boat already so I have seen fish on the Helix down imaging before.  I guess this confirms why we only catch a few fish per trip out there.  The unit worked great and it was cool to get to see some structure I've fished for years.  I did manage one bass and one small jack, but that was just fishing my usual spots.  So far I can't say it's helped me catch anything.  Hopefully I can try out some different water with the Helix 5 today and give a better report.

Have any of you put more fish in the boat since snagging this deal?   Thanks again to the O.P. for letting us all know about it.


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 13, 2017)

One more thing I just found out about - AutoChart Live.   I wish I had read more about this unit before going out and paddling all over the lake last night.  This is feature is incredible for anyone fishing waters that aren't on the usual maps.  You just turn it on, paddle all around and it will record and save (up to 8 hours) of mapping that you can go back and view later.  It's not just recording one view, but it's saving sonar, DI, contour, etc. all at the same time IF I am reading this correctly.


----------



## KKirk (Aug 13, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> One more thing I just found out about - AutoChart Live.   I wish I had read more about this unit before going out and paddling all over the lake last night.  This is feature is incredible for anyone fishing waters that aren't on the usual maps.  You just turn it on, paddle all around and it will record and save (up to 8 hours) of mapping that you can go back and view later.  It's not just recording one view, but it's saving sonar, DI, contour, etc. all at the same time IF I am reading this correctly.



You can get a Zero Lines card for 99 retail that allows you to record more than 8 hours.  I was lucky and found an autochart pro on amazon for 77.  it comes with a zerolines card.  usually that package is 250 retail, amazon has it usually around 160ish.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 14, 2017)

I installed mine on Friday night and used it on Saturday. I've fished the small lake in my neighborhood for a couple of years now and I've only ever fished the shore. I had heard about a spot where the big bass go in the summer to stay cool but never had the ability to find it. 

I spent 6 hours out on Saturday and found two decent brush piles in 20 feet of water but didn't mark any fish on them. I also watch 10 or 20 youtube videos to learn more about how to use it. I was trying to watch my drop shot head down but that was kind of hard without zooming, which I guess I should have done. 

I've still got another 2/3 of the open water to search for the rock that holds the big ones. I did catch 5 or so >1.5lbers on a shallow drop shot but I know there are plenty of 5+ out there.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 14, 2017)

will this unit communicate/network with another HB unit? I was trying to look on the Humminbird website and couldn't find what the Helix 5 will do. I would love a second unit just for mapping.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 14, 2017)

castandblast said:


> will this unit communicate/network with another HB unit? I was trying to look on the Humminbird website and couldn't find what the Helix 5 will do. I would love a second unit just for mapping.


You're looking for a G2N (N for Networkable) model. I don't think they offer an "N" model Helix5.

Here you go...
http://fishfinders.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/80526/Humminbird-HELIX-G2N-Series-Fishfinders.html


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 14, 2017)

KKirk said:


> You can get a Zero Lines card for 99 retail that allows you to record more than 8 hours.  I was lucky and found an autochart pro on amazon for 77.  it comes with a zerolines card.  usually that package is 250 retail, amazon has it usually around 160ish.



Link to what you ordered?


----------



## cophunter308 (Aug 14, 2017)

Coenen said:


> You're looking for a G2N (N for Networkable) model. I don't think they offer an "N" model Helix5.
> 
> Here you go...
> http://fishfinders.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/80526/Humminbird-HELIX-G2N-Series-Fishfinders.html



On the back of my G2 Helix5 there's a communication cable port however, the unit does NOT come with a communication cable. I honestly couldn't tell you what the capabilities are. I just know they're far beyond my understanding. 

Speaking of this unit, I got mine installed on my SG130 today. Unfortunately, I can't seem to upload pictures on any post. That too seems to be far beyond my understanding as well.  ?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 15, 2017)

there is no helix 5 g2n model.  the n would stand for networking.  you have to step up to the 7 for networking.  the helix models require a network cable adapter for each unit and a network cable.  solix or onix units do not require the adapter cable.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 15, 2017)

cophunter308 said:


> Speaking of this unit, I got mine installed on my SG130 today. Unfortunately, I can't seem to upload pictures on any post. That too seems to be far beyond my understanding as well.  ?


Did my install over the weekend. The scary part (wiring) went off without a hitch. The "easy" part (DIY transducer adapter) ended up being a real pain in the backside! So much so that Sunday morning, when I should've put the 'yak in the water for a test drive, I said to heck with it, grabbed the fly rod, and went trout fishing instead.

Maybe I'll get an afternoon this week when there's not a thunder storm rolling in directly over the house to get this thing on the water and start fiddling with it. Maybe.


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 15, 2017)

My install went horribly.  My first fish finder install was a Helix 7 SI and it went smooth, just time consuming with running wires through the hull of the boat.  
This time, after mounting the transducer I saw that it wasn't quite level so I went to loosen the screw and tilt it up one notch.  Well it loosened some and just locked down.  It wouldn't tighten or loosen at all.  The allen head end eventually stripped (screw head was round and smooth AND captured in the plastic transducer bracket where you can't get to it.  The same thing for the nylock nut on the other side - it wasn't loose enough to stick out past the plastic.  

The nut wasn't cross threaded so I have no idea why it stuck.  I ended up having to cut through the nut and screw with a cut off wheel and took more than a few slices out of the transducer in the process.  I hated it, but couldn't figure out ANYTHING else to do.  I couldn't leave it like it was because it was too loose for the transducer to sit in place.  

It seemed to work perfectly despite the chunks and melting.  I rubbed some silicone on the parting line on the side of the transducer just for good measure.  Hopefully it didn't shorten the life of it.


----------



## cophunter308 (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a Vibe SG130 that I mounted mine on. Instead of rigging a make shift mount, I zip tied my transducer to the transducer cover plate. I took it out to Acworth Lake today and it seemed to work very well. Now, I've just got to learn to catch fish when it tells me they're there.


----------



## nevamiss270 (Aug 15, 2017)

Dang, thats exactly what I have been looking for.  Y'all find some deals!


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 15, 2017)

It looks like they are back to full price for the Sonar GPS Chirp & DI unit that was $185 or so. 

They still show the 2D Sonar only (no GPS, Chirp, or Down Imaging) for $156.72.   Model # 410190-1


----------



## KKirk (Aug 16, 2017)

SlowMotion said:


> Link to what you ordered?



This is what I ordered.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JKT73X4

Seller was Welsh Products, and fulfilled by amazon.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 16, 2017)

XERO lines chart for $77 from Northern Marine??

https://www.amazon.com/Humminbird-6...4&sr=1-1&keywords=hummingbird+zero+lines+card


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 16, 2017)

says $81

this one is $77.99

Zero line card


----------



## KKirk (Aug 16, 2017)

TroyBoy30 said:


> says $81
> 
> this one is $77.99
> 
> Zero line card



on the "other sellers" it's listed.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 16, 2017)

ah i see it.  strange that ce showroom actually has it listed for less on their site

$65.43

http://www.ceshowroom.com/ProductDe...KKfIM2Bu22-SaHWvpfBOPsspf8uxVjiBoCXhsQAvD_BwE


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 16, 2017)

I just ordered mine. I can't wait to map my lake. 

Once I do I am going to figure out a decent way to use it through the PC to map my catches with time of day, lure, weather, moon and location which will include type of cover if any, depth and so on.


----------



## KKirk (Aug 17, 2017)

Helix is back in stock at walmart, 7 left.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 17, 2017)

KKirk said:


> Helix is back in stock at walmart, 7 left.


Looks like someone figured out something was amiss with their pricing though. The Sonar / DI / GPS model is back up around $300.  Only took them three weeks!

Troy might know this, does Humminbird not have something like an MAP policy on their units? Hard to believe a vendor as visible as Walmart went that long with those units priced as they were. Then again, maybe Walmart is big enough to tell HB to go fly a kite.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Aug 17, 2017)

Did it ship direct from Hummingbird? If not, Wal-Mart likely took the hit on that sale if it was a miss.


----------



## KKirk (Aug 17, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Looks like someone figured out something was amiss with their pricing though. The Sonar / DI / GPS model is back up around $300.  Only took them three weeks!
> 
> Troy might know this, does Humminbird not have something like an MAP policy on their units? Hard to believe a vendor as visible as Walmart went that long with those units priced as they were. Then again, maybe Walmart is big enough to tell HB to go fly a kite.



did you look at https://www.walmart.com/ip/Humminbird-Helix-5/54876745

it still shows 4 left and $186


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 17, 2017)

KKirk said:


> did you look at https://www.walmart.com/ip/Humminbird-Helix-5/54876745
> 
> it still shows 4 left and $186



You're right they are back at the low price.  Odd that they went up and then back down again.


----------



## KKirk (Aug 17, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> You're right they are back at the low price.  Odd that they went up and then back down again.



yeah, I wonder if the higher priced ones people are seeing are sold by a third party.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 17, 2017)

KKirk said:


> did you look at https://www.walmart.com/ip/Humminbird-Helix-5/54876745
> 
> it still shows 4 left and $186


Right you are! Takes some doing to get to that page through Wal Mart's site if you don't have the direct link.

For example, they also have this guy listed...
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Humminbi...PS-G2-Helix-5-CHIRP-DI-GPS-G2-Combo/174969628

Which, I believe, is the exact same unit. Their online shopping website is a mess! I guess they want the online shopping experience to mirror the in-store one.

Basically, if you go to their site, and try to click through until you find the deal we've been talking about, you won't. You can find it though if you go to the walmart.com homepage and type "Helix 5" into the search bar, though. The first result takes you to a blanket Helix 5 listing, with drop down options that let you choose "type" (sonar with GPS) and "personalizeable" (2-d CHIRP sonar down imaging).

Weird.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks to SloMo for the heads up then! 

My card arrives Monday.


----------



## JohnK (Aug 17, 2017)

The one that says 2D CHIRP sonar-down imaging....is that conventional sonar as well as DI?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 17, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Looks like someone figured out something was amiss with their pricing though. The Sonar / DI / GPS model is back up around $300.  Only took them three weeks!
> 
> Troy might know this, does Humminbird not have something like an MAP policy on their units? Hard to believe a vendor as visible as Walmart went that long with those units priced as they were. Then again, maybe Walmart is big enough to tell HB to go fly a kite.



they do but it depends on the unit.  most manufacturers remove set pricing at a certain point in a units life.  especially older units when they want to clear out stock

looks like you guys are linking to 2 different units.  

this one looks like just 2d, not di.  there descriptions are confusing

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Humminbird-Helix-5/54876745#about-item

i tried to get a screen shot of all helix 5 models


----------



## Coenen (Aug 17, 2017)

TroyBoy30 said:


> they do but it depends on the unit.  most manufacturers remove set pricing at a certain point in a units life.  especially older units when they want to clear out stock
> 
> looks like you guys are linking to 2 different units.
> 
> ...


The link you've got in your post is the right one. The trick is to fiddle with the drop down menus under the "type" and "personalizable" headings.

The link I gave, with the $350 unit, I'm almost positive is the same setup as the $186 "Deal" unit we've been talking about. I bought one of the "deal" units and it was 100% the G2 model Helix with 2d Chirp + DI + GPS. I'll reiterate, Wal Mart's online shopping / website is about as much of a mess as going to one of their actual brick and mortar stores.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 17, 2017)

I definitely got G2 2d chirp, DI, GPS. And yes it has normal sonar too.


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 17, 2017)

JohnK said:


> The one that says 2D CHIRP sonar-down imaging....is that conventional sonar as well as DI?



Yes, conventional, DI, and GPS.  



Coenen said:


> The link you've got in your post is the right one. The trick is to fiddle with the drop down menus under the "type" and "personalizable" headings....
> ..... I bought one of the "deal" units and it was 100% the G2 model Helix with 2d Chirp + DI + GPS.



That's the one I received as well.  Humminbird's part/model # 410220-1.  If you search their site for that number it only brings up the pages for the full priced units.  Following the links above will get you to the good price on the same model.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 17, 2017)

Just grabbed one!

Helix 5
Sonar with GPS
2D Chirp sonar-Down Imaging

186.44

free shipping


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 17, 2017)

I got mine Tuesday.  Now to mount that sucker and try it out


----------



## JohnK (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks, I'm supposed to have one on the way.


----------



## littlejon (Aug 17, 2017)

Coenen said:


> The link you've got in your post is the right one. The trick is to fiddle with the drop down menus under the "type" and "personalizable" headings.
> 
> The link I gave, with the $350 unit, I'm almost positive is the same setup as the $186 "Deal" unit we've been talking about. I bought one of the "deal" units and it was 100% the G2 model Helix with 2d Chirp + DI + GPS. I'll reiterate, Wal Mart's online shopping / website is about as much of a mess as going to one of their actual brick and mortar stores.



This^  As soon as the item sells out the price goes back to full retail. Then after awhile it will go back to the $186 price once the system sees more available. It is the same unit and they are G2. I believe their system is set up to resupply that clearance price once it runs out. My guess its not being monitored.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 18, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> model # 410220-1.



thats def the right one.  wonder how they have them so cheap

cost is $303!


----------



## JohnK (Aug 19, 2017)

Wonder how much interference one would have to deal with if he had 2 mounted side by side, both units and transducers? I think I'd like it but I don't want to stop screen on one so I can see the other without the blue lines.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 19, 2017)

interference is something different. You may be thinking of cross talk?  You will have it unless you run them on different frequencies


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 20, 2017)

I finally had the chance to get back on the water with mine and was looking forward to using a fish finder on the river for the first time.  Unfortunately a blown fuse kept that from happening.  We still had a fun day and I'll be sure to pack spares from now on.  

Don't let it happen to ya'll.


----------



## littlejon (Aug 20, 2017)

Bigger question, why did the fuse blow? Are you using a 3 amp?


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 20, 2017)

littlejon said:


> Bigger question, why did the fuse blow? Are you using a 3 amp?



Yes a 3 amp.  It's possible I bumped something while setting the battery onto the kayak, strapping it down, and hooking it up.  There is nothing else electrical and no other wiring.

I told several friends about this deal and not one of them said they were going to get one.  I think they will be kicking their self later.


----------



## littlejon (Aug 20, 2017)

Gotcha, there was 3 available this morning btw


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 21, 2017)

I used mine again on Friday night and found the spot on my home lake I've been wanting to find for years. I had trouble understanding what was fish wasn't.. but on my second cast with a 20' crank bait I caught one.


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 24, 2017)

Going to the lake this weekend. I'm trying to figure out the best way to temporarily mount my Helix 5 on our deck boat and wire it up. I'm trying to sell our boat to get something different so I don't want to permanently mount it. Anybody have an idea on the best way to do this?


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 26, 2017)

SlowMotion said:


> Going to the lake this weekend. I'm trying to figure out the best way to temporarily mount my Helix 5 on our deck boat and wire it up. I'm trying to sell our boat to get something different so I don't want to permanently mount it. Anybody have an idea on the best way to do this?



For a temporary install on the kayak I used a piece of 1" wide aluminum in 1/8" thickness and bolted the transducer to it then just hung it off the back.  I didn't even bolt the head unit down or hide wires through the hull.  Instead I just set it on the floor in front of my seat and laid the wiring on the deck underneath the seat to the battery on top of the well in the back.  I wasn't going anywhere that the kayak would turn over and I can take it all out in two minutes.  

I see that Wal Mart still has the 2D Sonar Only model for $128.03.  I know that's the only function a lot of people use.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 27, 2017)

Finally got out and used mine a bit, even just fiddling around it helped me get on some fish. Should be a handy tool once I get everything figured out.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 3, 2017)

I got my zero lines card and mapped a good portion of my lake. Sometimes it doesn't come back up when I get back out on the lake and I have to wait to go over things again for them to re-map. Sometimes I have to be mapping again for a few minutes before the existing lines come back. Am I doing something wrong? I looked for a place to save the map before turning it off but I can't find anything.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Nov 3, 2017)

did you export the unit data to the card?  

If Autochart Live data is recorded without a ZeroLine card inserted will the data be transferred to the ZeroLine card once it is inserted?

Yes.  Data stored internally to the unit will be moved to a ZeroLine card once it is inserted.  The data is then permanently removed from internal storage.  If more data is recorde


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 3, 2017)

Nah... I didn't even realize you could map without a zero line card. I didn't even try it until I got the card. The lake was mapped while the card was inserted. The next time I get it in the water the lines are gone.


----------

